# Great sale at Dicks Sporting Goods



## robanna (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey all, if you have a Dicks Sporting Goods near you, they are having a great sale on all their ammo this week.

I just picked up 1000 rds of .38 special Remington UMC 130gr FMJs for $230 with tax. It was $11.98 per 50rd box. Not bad considering I paid $18for the same round yesterday.


----------



## .357mag1 (Oct 21, 2007)

wow that is a great deal. I definitely gotta check that out tomorrow


----------



## harryk (Nov 2, 2007)

I got 500 rounds of 40sw today for 11.98 a box. I signed up for their credit card and they gave me another 20 bucks off. I left happy.
Harry


----------

